# Jorginho ad un passo dal Napoli



## Andreas89 (11 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo* Di Marzio* il *Napoli *sarebbe ad un passo dal promettente centrocampista gialloblu. L'operazione dovrebbe essere definito dopo il week-end (peraltro domenica al Bentegodi si sfideranno Verona e Napoli). Il Napoli inoltre sta trattando anche *M'Vila* col *Rubin Kazan.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Gennaio 2014)

Non ho ben capito dove lo mettono del 4-2-3-1.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Gennaio 2014)

M'Vila e Jorginho, tanta roba. Noi invece cerchiamo Parolo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Gennaio 2014)

andiamo a pistà l'uva va...volevamo sia Nainggolan che Jorginho e sono andati a Roma e Napoli


----------



## Graxx (11 Gennaio 2014)

nel 4-2-3-1 non serve a niente...il Napoli con un pradè al posto di bigon avrebbe fatto uno squadrone esagerato...


----------



## alexrossonero (11 Gennaio 2014)

Jorginho-M'Vila ci sta, gran bella coppia sarebbe.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Gennaio 2014)

Alla faccia di tutta quella gente che lo "schifava" a gennaio scorso, era stato accostato a noi lo scorso gennaio, ehh ma gioca solo in B, farà il fenomeno solo in b ecc ecc


----------



## Jino (11 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque Jorginho costa oltre i 10 mln, in estate hanno rifiutato 8 mln di sterline dal Liverpool, è evidente che non è già più un acquisto per le nostre tasche...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Gennaio 2014)

In mediana.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque Jorginho costa oltre i 10 mln, in estate hanno rifiutato 8 mln di sterline dal Liverpool, è evidente che non è già più un acquisto per le nostre tasche...



Infatti poteva e doveva essere preso a Gennaio. Abbiamo preferito Salamon , sbagliando. Ovviamente è facile parlare col senno di poi, anche io ero un pò scettico.


----------



## Albijol (11 Gennaio 2014)

Si parla di 6,5 milioni per la comproprietà, una cifra ridicola...Galliani vatteneeee


----------



## Frikez (11 Gennaio 2014)

Non va via in comproprietà IMHO


----------



## Ale (11 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> andiamo a pistà l'uva va...volevamo sia Nainggolan che Jorginho e sono andati a Roma e Napoli



chi e' la bionda?


----------



## Aragorn (11 Gennaio 2014)

" Cerchiamo un centrocampista che possa giocare in Champions "


----------



## Principe (11 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque Jorginho costa oltre i 10 mln, in estate hanno rifiutato 8 mln di sterline dal Liverpool, è evidente che non è già più un acquisto per le nostre tasche...



Questo non e' vero questo non e' vero , soldi di Matri soldi di jorginho smettiamola di parlare di soldi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> chi e' la bionda?



come chi è?


----------



## Ale (11 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> come chi è?



quella della firma


----------



## Aragorn (11 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> quella della firma



Indizio: baby one more time


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> quella della firma



si avevo capito xD
è Britney Spears


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Gennaio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Si parla di 6,5 milioni per la comproprietà, una cifra ridicola...Galliani vatteneeee



Tu dici che quella cifra sia ancora alla nostra portata???


----------



## Albijol (11 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tu dici che quella cifra sia ancora alla nostra portata???



Hai ragione, meglio darei sette milioni lordi l'anno al nostro capitano


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Gennaio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, meglio darei sette milioni lordi l'anno al nostro capitano



Proprio perchè danno quelle cifre, siamo per nulla competitivi sul mercato.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (11 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> chi e' la bionda?



com'era il regime di kim jong-il?


----------



## Dexter (11 Gennaio 2014)

Abbiamo preso Salamon al posto di questo qui a Gennaio. Il tutto per fare il favorino a Raiola,rendiamoci conto. "Non ci sono i soldi" cit.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Gennaio 2014)

*Se dovete discutere degli avatar, firme e quant'altro, ci sono i pm... non qui

Grazie.*


----------



## Pamparulez (11 Gennaio 2014)

M'Vila - Jorginho li vorrei.


----------



## runner (11 Gennaio 2014)

ci han fregato pure questo....hahahaaaa


----------



## Graxx (11 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Proprio perchè danno quelle cifre, siamo per nulla competitivi sul mercato.



hai ragione...basti pensare che nainggolan alla roma prenderà 1.4 mentre da noi avrebbe preso minimo 2.5...vidal alla juve prende se nn sbaglio 4.5 + bonus...montolivo da noi quanti ne prende 3 3.5...galliani è ridicolo...ma sappiamo tutti che non andrà mai via per colpa della sua enorme buonauscita...


----------



## The Ripper (12 Gennaio 2014)

ridicolo che il Napoli riesca a prendere i giocatori migliori sul mercato e il Milan i peggiori.


----------



## Djici (12 Gennaio 2014)

Graxx ha scritto:


> hai ragione...basti pensare che nainggolan alla roma prenderà 1.4 mentre da noi avrebbe preso minimo 2.5...vidal alla juve prende se nn sbaglio 4.5 + bonus...montolivo da noi quanti ne prende 3 3.5...galliani è ridicolo...ma sappiamo tutti che non andrà mai via per colpa della sua *enorme buonauscita*...



quei soldi li prendera... anche se dovesse morire... berlusconi dovra pagarli.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Gennaio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> quei soldi li prendera... anche se dovesse morire... berlusconi dovra pagarli.



Non creiamo falsi problemi, la liqiuidazione per legge và accantonata, non è che saltano fuori così per magia dai passivi di bilancio, se no fallirebbero tutte le società quando un dipendente va in pensione


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Oggi il Mattino parla di cifre: 10M (7,5 più 2,5 bonus) per la comproprietà...*


----------



## Principe (13 Gennaio 2014)

Cioe valutato 20 ormai I giocatori vanno presi prima Che esplodano altrimenti non c'e Niente da fare


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Gennaio 2014)

cifre esagerate...ma il giocatore merita.


----------



## Dexter (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ok si parla di circa 8 milioni per la metà,tanti,ma 800mila euro di ingaggio...Noi diamo il doppio a Muntari...


----------



## alexrossonero (13 Gennaio 2014)

Investimento intelligente.


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ma d'altronde se ad agosto hanno rifutato 8 mln di sterline dal Liverpool è normale ora valga una cosa come 15-20 mln.


----------



## almilan (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Oggi il Mattino parla di cifre: 10M (7,5 più 2,5 bonus) per la comproprietà...*



mhà...sono abbastanza perplesso.....


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Gennaio 2014)

Mettiamoci anche in testa che questi sono i prezzi di oggi. Come ho detto nella vecchia trattativa per Nainggolan, oggi un buon giocatore, o un giocatore di ottima prospettiva a centrocampo, costa quelle cifre. D'altronde il nostro Saponara, che in Serie A non ci aveva messo mai piede, è stato valutato otto milioni complessivi, lo stesso El Shaarawy due anni prima, dieci milioni più Merkel.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Beh il Mattino di solito c'azzecca poco, però il ragazzo sembra davvero vicino al Napoli.


----------



## Aragorn (14 Gennaio 2014)

Non ho capito, è del Napoli sì o no ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Come riporta Di Marzio oggi c'è stato un incontro Verona-Napoli per Jorginho, il Verona lo valuta 10/11 milioni.*


----------



## Frikez (14 Gennaio 2014)

Non lo danno in comproprietà, vediamo se il Napoli è veramente intenzionato a sborsare quella cifra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo Pedulla giovedi si chiude la trattativa, va al Napoli in comproprietà per 5 milioni.*


----------



## Aragorn (14 Gennaio 2014)

Ci avrebbe fatto molto comodo, peccato.


----------



## Rui Costa (14 Gennaio 2014)

Strano non sia andato alla Roma anche lui.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Gennaio 2014)

5 milioni pe run giocatore che ci avrebbe fatto comodissimo...che vergogna.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;375680 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedulla giovedi si chiude la trattativa, va al Napoli in comproprietà per 5 milioni.*



Rotfl abbiamo speso 4 per la comprorietà di Saponara... 

Praticamente siamo dei fessi anzi Galliani è ormai finito. FINITO


----------



## DannySa (15 Gennaio 2014)

Se vi ricordate di Jorginho se ne parlava come futuro nostro giocatore a gennaio.. si è confermato in A, ha fatto diversi golletti, è un 91 e se ottiene il permesso Prandelli lo porterà in Brasile.
Complimenti ancora una volta alla società, l'importante è fare il colpo il 30 agosto alla benemeglio, se non ci sono soldi questi sono i colpi da fare ma qui parliamo comunque di un 70 enne che è ormai inadatto nel calcio moderno e di un 77 enne che non gliene frega nulla e tratta il Mlan come un passatempo di non primaria importanza perché per dirla tutta se tu possiedi il Milan e lo tratti come una provinciale il disastro è doppio, non puoi avere una Ferrari e fare i 20 kmh in campagna non puoi avere come fidanzata Kate Upton e farti delle pippe a tutto spiedo.
O si cambiano vedute e si costruisce qualcosa di diverso oppure chi di dovere si faccia da parte, per costi, limiti e tempi di gestione.


----------



## Albijol (15 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;375680 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedulla giovedi si chiude la trattativa, va al Napoli in comproprietà per 5 milioni.*



No dai non ci credo, la cifra non può essere così bassa, NON CI CREDO


----------



## peppe75 (15 Gennaio 2014)

io non lo darei ancora per fatta...potremmo inserirci all'ultimo momento se la società è interessata..chiaro..


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Rotfl abbiamo speso 4 per la comprorietà di Saponara...
> 
> Praticamente siamo dei fessi anzi Galliani è ormai finito. FINITO



Jorginho andava preso un anno fa, quando ci fu accostato ma la maggior parte diceva "ehh ma gioca solo in B ecc" abbiamo visto  io in Saponara ho fiducia ma da quando è arrivato al Milan ha sempre problemi


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Gennaio 2014)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> io non lo darei ancora per fatta...potremmo inserirci all'ultimo momento se la società è interessata..chiaro..



se ciao, in questi giorni stanno pensando a tutt'altro che al mercato fidati, se proprio lo devono prendere almeno che lo prendano prima di domenica


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo Sportmediaset, per voce di Claudio Raimondi, il Milan prova prepotentemente a inserirsi nella trattativa. Decisiva sarebbe la volontà del Ds veronese Sean Sogliano, che dovrebbe approdare a Milano in estate.*


----------



## Aragorn (15 Gennaio 2014)

Buona notizia, peccato per la fonte


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Gennaio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Buona notizia, peccato per la fonte



Sì infatti non gli ho dato molto peso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Gennaio 2014)

il Napoli ha preso Jorginho sono ai dettagli.


----------



## alexrossonero (16 Gennaio 2014)

Se devono proprio prenderlo che lo facciano prima di Milan-Verona.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Gennaio 2014)

Panchinare Inler e piazzare davanti alla difesa la coppia Jorginho-Capoue sarebbe tantissima roba.


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2014)

Al Napoli per 5,5 milioni (per la metà)


----------



## Frikez (16 Gennaio 2014)

5,5 

No ma Sogliano si porta dietro Jorginho e Iturbe, certo


----------



## Aragorn (16 Gennaio 2014)

Meno di 6 milioni, nettamente fuori dalla nostra portata presumo


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Panchinare Inler e piazzare davanti alla difesa la coppia Jorginho-Capoue sarebbe tantissima roba.



Jorginho davanti la difesa con Capoue?? E' una mezzala, non ha mai giocato in quel modulo. Presumo, nel caso venisse Capoue, che giochi il francese più Behrami, con Jorginho in panca.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Jorginho davanti la difesa con Capoue?? E' una mezzala, non ha mai giocato in quel modulo. Presumo, nel caso venisse Capoue, che giochi il francese più Behrami, con Jorginho in panca.


Behrami è infortunato e resterà fuori per due mesi, Jorginho non ce lo vedo altrove se non sulla mediana, sebbene non sia il suo ruolo preferito, altrimenti cosa andrebbe a fare? L'esterno? Oppure il trequartista? In quel ruolo c'è Hamsik oppure Pandev, se Jorginho arriva è per fare il titolare, non la panchina.


----------



## Sherlocked (17 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma d'altronde se ad agosto hanno rifutato 8 mln di sterline dal Liverpool è normale ora valga una cosa come 15-20 mln.



Dicevi ?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (17 Gennaio 2014)

che vergogna, ormai ci facciamo soffiare i giocatori dal Napoli e dalla Roma


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo me non abbiamo mai cercato di prenderlo.


----------



## Sherlocked (17 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Secondo me non abbiamo mai cercato di prenderlo.



Sbagliando... spendendo per matri...ora (non è certo) diamo 4 mln l'anno a fernando, un medianaccio...poi si dice che i soldi non ci sono...


----------



## Frikez (17 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Jorginho davanti la difesa con Capoue?? E' una mezzala, non ha mai giocato in quel modulo. Presumo, nel caso venisse Capoue, che giochi il francese più Behrami, con Jorginho in panca.



Veramente ha sempre giocato davanti alla difesa o sul centrosinistra in un centrocampo a 3, deve semplicemente abituarsi a giocare a 2. Poi Inler sta facendo talmente schifo che a giugno lo venderanno, l'unico inamovibile è Behrami.


----------



## Dexter (17 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Veramente ha sempre giocato davanti alla difesa o sul centrosinistra in un centrocampo a 3, deve semplicemente abituarsi a giocare a 2. Poi Inler sta facendo talmente schifo che a giugno lo venderanno, l'unico inamovibile è Behrami.


Inler potrebbe partire anche in questa sessione secondo me.


----------



## Frikez (17 Gennaio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Inler potrebbe partire anche in questa sessione secondo me.



Se trovano qualcuno che sgancia una decina di milioni per lui è molto probabile


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Se trovano qualcuno che sgancia una decina di milioni per lui è molto probabile


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Gennaio 2014)

e abbiamo rinunciato a lui per dare 3,5 ml stagionali a un altro mediano?
queste sono scelte deliberatamente dannose, altro che palle. galliani VA epurato.


----------



## Albijol (17 Gennaio 2014)

Senza Parolo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> il Napoli ha preso Jorginho sono ai dettagli.



.


----------



## Frikez (17 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque se veramente Seedorf vuole giocare col 4-2-3-1, avendo già in rosa De Jong Montolivo Cristante e a giugno forse Fernando, ci sta non averlo preso.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Veramente ha sempre giocato davanti alla difesa o sul centrosinistra in un centrocampo a 3, deve semplicemente abituarsi a giocare a 2. Poi Inler sta facendo talmente schifo che a giugno lo venderanno, l'unico inamovibile è Behrami.



Rende più da mezzala e comunque non ricordo che abbia mai giocato nei 2 davanti la difesa.


----------



## Frikez (17 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Rende più da mezzala e comunque non ricordo che abbia mai giocato nei 2 davanti la difesa.



Infatti ho detto nei 3 

Comunque al Napoli serviva qualità lì in mezzo, non potevano andare avanti con Inler Dzemaili e Behrami.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Infatti ho detto nei 3
> 
> Comunque al Napoli serviva qualità lì in mezzo, non potevano andare avanti con Inler Dzemaili e Behrami.



Beh non so se Jorginho verrà utilizzato subito nell'11 titolare, in un modulo tutto nuovo per lui.


----------



## Frikez (17 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh non so se Jorginho verrà utilizzato subito nell'11 titolare, in un modulo tutto nuovo per lui.



2/3 partite e diventa titolare.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> 2/3 partite e diventa titolare.



Ma sicuramente, è un ragazzo di qualità. Anzi, ti posso dire che qualche partita potrebbe giocarla sulla trequarti.


----------



## Jaqen (17 Gennaio 2014)

5,5 milioni per la metà. Imprendibile proprio.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> 5,5 milioni per la metà. Imprendibile proprio.



Beh, evidentemente non abbiamo manco quella cifra.


----------



## Jaqen (17 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh, evidentemente non abbiamo manco quella cifra.



Ricordati che abbiamo avuto però 12 milioni per Matri


----------



## Jaqen (17 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh, evidentemente non abbiamo manco quella cifra.



... e riempiremo d'oro Fernando ...


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ricordati che abbiamo avuto però 12 milioni per Matri



Grazie alla cessione di Boateng. Fernando viene a 0. A me piace, però tra lui e Nigel uno è di troppo, visto che bene o male avrebbero gli stessi emolumenti (circa 7 lordi annui). Quindi, avendo Montolivo, il suo acquisto, finanziarmente parlando, ha poco senso (non tecnicamente, in quanto avere buone alternative per il 4-2-3-1, è doveroso). La situazione sappiamo come s'è creata (dando ingaggi mln a tutti), però parlo del presente e ti dico che, senza cedere qualche esubero, è difficile per il Milan reperire quela cifra.


----------



## Jaqen (17 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Grazie alla cessione di Boateng. Fernando viene a 0. A me piace, però tra lui e Nigel uno è di troppo, visto che bene o male avrebbero gli stessi emolumenti (circa 7 lordi annui). La situazione sappiamo come s'è creata (dando ingaggi mln a tutti), però parlo del presente e ti dico che, senza cedere qualche esubero, è difficile per il Milan reperire quela cifra.


Fernando viene a 0 ma quanti soldi gli daremo di ingaggio...?


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Fernando viene a 0 ma quanti soldi gli daremo di ingaggio...?



Ho modificato il post, dammi un attimo tregua, subito hai quotato.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh, evidentemente non abbiamo manco quella cifra.



balle.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> balle.



Ora non abbiamo quella cifra, per i motivi che tutti conosciamo. Hanno preferito dare 12 mln lordi annui d'ingaggio a Rami ed Honda. Quindi nessuna balla.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> per i motivi che tutti conosciamo



cioè?


----------



## Jino (17 Gennaio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> cioè?



Che Galliani con la sua gestione non concede un filo di denari per acquistare cartellini, quindi Jorginho non sai come pagarlo se non con il classico prestito di una stagione, con diritto di riscatto fissato in 3-4 comode rate. E il Verona che sul tavolo ha offerte cash concrete dovrebbe accettare ipotetiche offerte ridicole rossonere?!

Galliani ha abbassato di molto il monte ingaggi per imposizione societaria, ma è evidente che ancora non basta visto che in rosa ci sono almeno 60 mln lordi totalmente inutili. Ogni riferimento a Mexes, Amelia, Robinho, Matri su tutti è puramente casuale!


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Che Galliani con la sua gestione non concede un filo di denari per acquistare cartellini, quindi Jorginho non sai come pagarlo se non con il classico prestito di una stagione, con diritto di riscatto fissato in 3-4 comode rate. E il Verona che sul tavolo ha offerte cash concrete dovrebbe accettare ipotetiche offerte ridicole rossonere?!
> 
> Galliani ha abbassato di molto il monte ingaggi per imposizione societaria, ma è evidente che ancora non basta visto che in rosa ci sono almeno 60 mln lordi totalmente inutili. Ogni riferimento a Mexes, Amelia, Robinho, Matri su tutti è puramente casuale!



non l'ho chiesto a te, che t'intrometti?


----------



## Jino (17 Gennaio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> non l'ho chiesto a te, che t'intrometti?



Wow, che ragazzo affabile! Sai che se non vuoi nessuno "s'intrometta" è consigliabile tu faccia una chiacchierata privata con chi più ti pare e piace? Per tua "sfortuna" sei in un forum, non te ne fossi accorto.


----------



## Sherlocked (17 Gennaio 2014)

Non diciamo la castroneria che non c'erano 5 mln per jorginho per favore...perchè è una castroneria, appunto... altro che "vale 15 mln" si come no....


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Gennaio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> non l'ho chiesto a te, che t'intrometti?



Ma è possibile che dopo più di un anno, ancora facciamo queste uscite? 

Ho detto fino al vomito, non siete costretti a commentare ogni post tanto per cercare di provocare e/o aumentare il numero di post.

Se hai un problema, non quotare.
Se non vai d'accordo con un utente, puoi ignorarlo.

Siamo in un forum di calcio non in una chat di amici intimi.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> cioè?



Ti ha risposto Jino. Avendo un monte ingaggi abonorme, cresciuto ulteriormente per i 2 ingaggi dei nuovi arrivi, il Milan si può muovere poco e solo con qualche cessione potrebbe far qualcosa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Gennaio 2014)

*Ufficiale Jorginho al Napoli per circa 5 milioni di euro (comproprietà),contratto fino al 2018*


Ma come,credevo che le inglesi avessero offerto 1516165165 milioni in estate...


----------



## Dexter (18 Gennaio 2014)

Noi per 4 milioni abbiamo preso la metà di Salamon. Ma non ci sono i soldi. Ah,per inciso,ingaggio da 1 milione per 4 anni. Lo stesso che percepiscono Nocerino e Amelia. Se non fosse chiaro,Jorginho percepirà 600mila euro in meno di Muntari. 700mila euro in meno della metà dell'ingaggio di Montolivo. Ah ma i giocatori di qualità costano troppo per noi...I parametri 0 sono affaroni invece. Il prossimo è Fernando. Con 8 mesi lordi di ingaggio di Mexes ci pagavi la metà di Jorginho. Ripeto: non ci sono i soldi. Che fortuna che Galliani sia rimasto! Piuttosto che Sogliano o Pradè,chi è sta gente senza esperienza? Maldini? Ma dai. Che fortuna che Adriano è ancora con noi. Scusate il monologo da pazzo fatto di frasi e frasette,rende di più


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale Jorginho al Napoli per circa 5 milioni di euro (comproprietà),contratto fino al 2018*
> 
> 
> Ma come,credevo che le inglesi avessero offerto 1516165165 milioni in estate...





Comunque altro giocatore che si aggiunge alla lista dei giocatori soffiati dal mister antenna


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Gennaio 2014)

5 mln per Jorginho.  

quant'è invece che ci ha chiesto il parma per il top player parolo ?  
peccato per Jorginho, l'avessimo preso la scorsa estate lo pagavamo ancora meno, a sto punto l'interesse di Liverpool e soci era tutto un bluff.  si parlava di ben altre cifre.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque altro giocatore che si aggiunge alla lista dei giocatori soffiati dal mister antenna


Noi ad oggi dovremmo avere un centrocampo simile:
Pogba-Verrati-Strootman con Jorginho in panchina, del tipo eh...


----------



## juventino (19 Gennaio 2014)

Questo è veramente un bell'acquisto. Complimenti al Napoli.


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Gennaio 2014)

Se paghiamo Parolo più di Jorginho siamo davvero da TSO.
Buonissimo acquisto.
Preferivo lui al sopravvalutato Nainggolan (per quanto è stato pagato).


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Noi ad oggi dovremmo avere un centrocampo simile:
> Pogba-Verrati-Strootman con Jorginho in panchina, del tipo eh...



Li dovevamo prenderei tutti noi.....


----------



## If Everyone Cared (19 Gennaio 2014)

il problema è che noi non ne abbiamo preso neanche uno.
e se a quelli aggiungi vidal e valero la situazione diviene ancora più grottesca.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Li dovevamo prenderei tutti noi.....


Certo, su Strootman ci sono state voci molto insistenti, su Jorginho ad un certo punto s'è detto fosse nostro, stesso dicasi per Verratti che poi ha fatto quello che ha fatto e Pogba sappiamo che l'avremmo potuto prendere noi.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Certo, su Strootman ci sono state voci molto insistenti, su Jorginho ad un certo punto s'è detto fosse nostro, stesso dicasi per Verratti che poi ha fatto quello che ha fatto e Pogba sappiamo che l'avremmo potuto prendere noi.



Vabbè, non è che ogni voce corrisponde ad una trattativa o interesse reale.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, non è che ogni voce corrisponde ad una trattativa o interesse reale.


Non sono proprio il tipo, basta leggermi... ma quei quattro li abbiamo considerati nostri ad un certo punto.


----------



## Albijol (19 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non sono proprio il tipo, basta leggermi... ma quei quattro li abbiamo considerati nostri ad un certo punto.



Strootman lo dichiarò proprio Galliani che lo seguivamo


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non sono proprio il tipo, basta leggermi... ma quei quattro li abbiamo considerati nostri ad un certo punto.



Aspè, le voci su questi quattro sono state diffuse dai vari media (intendevo loro, non te), però questo non significa che un apprezzamento verso un giocatore si traduca in una trattativa reale. Verratti negli ultimi tempi non l'abbiamo mai trattato. Pogba manco, per non fare uno sgarbo a Sir Alex. Strootman piaceva, ma di offerte concrete manco l'ombra. Jorginho è stato l'unico realmente vicino al Milan. Quindi qui nessuno considerava sti 4 già rossoneri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Aspè, le voci su questi quattro sono state diffuse dai vari media (intendevo loro, non te), però questo non significa che un apprezzamento verso un giocatore si traduca in una trattativa reale. Verratti negli ultimi tempi non l'abbiamo mai trattato. Pogba manco, per non fare uno sgarbo a Sir Alex. Strootman piaceva, ma di offerte concrete manco l'ombra. Jorginho è stato l'unico realmente vicino al Milan. Quindi qui nessuno considerava sti 4 già rossoneri.


Galliani l'ha detto che su Strootman ci siamo stati e che si è preferito Niang a Pogba, e sono due. Jorginho in estate lo si dava già per rossonero tra voci, giornali, adetti etc. mentre Verratti non l'abbiamo trattato adesso ma ricordo nitidamente quando lo si dava per milanista, anche lui, ai tempi della prima stagione in B col Pescara.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Galliani l'ha detto che su Strootman ci siamo stati e che si è preferito Niang a Pogba, e sono due. Jorginho in estate lo si dava già per rossonero tra voci, giornali, adetti etc. mentre Verratti non l'abbiamo trattato adesso ma ricordo nitidamente quando lo si dava per milanista, anche lui, ai tempi della prima stagione in B col Pescara.



Verratti doveva arrivare a Milanello da pischello, ma è voluto rimanere a Pescara. Pogba non l'abbiamo mai trattato, perchè siamo la società che non fa sgarbi a nessuno. Poi Galliani non ha mai detto di aver preferito acquisire Niang al posto di Pogba, ma che M'Baye fosse costato meno e avesse comunque grandi prospettive. Strootman è sempre piaciuto, ma il Milan non ha mai fatto un'offerta concreta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Verratti doveva arrivare a Milanello da pischello, ma è voluto rimanere a Pescara. Pogba non l'abbiamo mai trattato, perchè siamo la società che non fa sgarbi a nessuno. Poi Galliani non ha mai detto di aver preferito acquisire Niang al posto di Pogba, ma che M'Baye fosse costato meno e avesse comunque grandi prospettive. Strootman è sempre piaciuto, ma il Milan non ha mai fatto un'offerta concreta.


Ho capito che non li abbiamo mai trattati, ti soffermi su questo, il problema è che su certi giocatori ci siamo stati e diciamo che non ci sarebbe voluto un genio per capire che fossero forti, perché poi si son presi i Traoré e i Niang.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho capito che non li abbiamo mai trattati, ti soffermi su questo, il problema è che su certi giocatori ci siamo stati e diciamo che non ci sarebbe voluto un genio per capire che fossero forti, perché poi si son presi i Traoré e i Niang.



Non stavamo parlando che sti quattro fossero bravi, ma che secondo te molti li consideravano già rossoneri. Comunque non è che li potevamo prendere tutti. Ne bastava anche uno, più qualche altro giocatore giovane di prospettiva e la musica sarebbe cambiata. Io rimpiango Pogba e Strootman, perchè si potevano prendere. Gli altri bravi, ma non mi strappo i capelli per il fatto che non siano arrivati.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non stavamo parlando che sti quattro fossero bravi, ma che secondo te molti li consideravano già rossoneri. Comunque non è che li potevamo prendere tutti. Ne bastava anche uno, più qualche altro giocatore giovane di prospettiva e la musica sarebbe cambiata. Io rimpiango Pogba e Strootman, perchè si potevano prendere. Gli altri bravi, ma non mi strappo i capelli per il fatto che non siano arrivati.


Stavamo parlando del fatto che questi, oggi, potrebbero essere rossoneri. Non è vero?


----------



## Frikez (19 Gennaio 2014)

Strootman seguito per 2 anni 

Sarebbe stato il giocatore perfetto per il nostro centrocampo, più di Jorginho o Pogba che comunque anche se l'avessimo preso noi nel giro di 2 anni l'avremmo già venduto.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Stavamo parlando del fatto che questi, oggi, potrebbero essere rossoneri. Non è vero?



Certo, questi come altri 3 mln di calciatori, tipo Vidal a 12 più bonus, oppure altri. Stiamo facendo un discorso con poche basi concrete.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Certo, questi come altri 3 mln di calciatori, tipo Vidal a 12 più bonus, oppure altri. Stiamo facendo un discorso con poche basi concrete.


No, perché su di loro ci siamo stati concretamente.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, perché su di loro ci siamo stati concretamente.



Concreti senza offrire, cioè si sono informati e poi sono scappati. Suvvia Lorè.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Concreti senza offrire, cioè si sono informati e poi sono scappati. Suvvia Lorè.


Ah beh, trattative serie non le abbiamo mai imbastite ma in fondo il Milan da quand'è che non imbastisce una trattativa seria? Manco Parolo abbiamo la forza di prendere, però una società seria non se li sarebbe fatti scappare, tutti e quattro. E sì, siamo stati vicini a loro più degli altri 3 milioni di giocatori del mondo, perché certamente il Milan è stato più vicino a Strootman e Pogba che a Modric e Wilshere, erano giocatori che ad oggi avremmo potuto avere più di qualsiasi altro.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah beh, trattative serie non le abbiamo mai imbastite ma in fondo il Milan da quand'è che non imbastisce una trattativa seria? Manco Parolo abbiamo la forza di prendere, però una società seria non se li sarebbe fatti scappare, tutti e quattro. E sì, siamo stati vicini a loro più degli altri 3 milioni di giocatori del mondo, perché certamente il Milan è stato più vicino a Strootman e Pogba che a Modric e Wilshere, erano giocatori che ad oggi avremmo potuto avere più di qualsiasi altro.



Si, però è sempre un discorso che lascia il tempo che trova. Cioè nel '96 hanno preferito Dugarry a Zizou, hanno mandato via Viera e Davids per nulla. Di errori ne hanno fatti. Io quel che rimpiango è la gestione sciagurata degli ultimi anni, quella si, perchè è quello che ci impedisce di far tutto in sede di mercato e i 12 mln lordi ad Honda e Rami confermano il tutto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si, però è sempre un discorso che lascia il tempo che trova. Cioè nel '96 hanno preferito Dugarry a Zizou, hanno mandato via Viera e Davids per nulla. Di errori ne hanno fatti. Io quel che rimpiango è la gestione sciagurata degli ultimi anni, quella si, perchè è quello che ci impedisce di far tutto in sede di mercato e i 12 mln lordi ad Honda e Rami confermano il tutto.


Vabbè, questo è un discorso più ampio sul quale mi trovi d'accordo, io mi soffermavo soltanto su quei quattro.


----------

